# Your most successful inappropriate use of an item



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Had to.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks like a good place to use a sharkbite


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Baseboard heat or potable water line? Not that it matters, just asking...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I used to use my Bernzomatic for a defroster and heater in the old step van.

Don't try this at home.:no:


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Baseboard heat or potable water line? Not that it matters, just asking...


Baseboard. They had a freeze back in the 70's and cut the old risers out with a hammer.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I once used a 300 magnum rifle to chop down a 12" diameter tree...

3 shots....:laughing:


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> Looks like a good place to use a sharkbite


 No, I don't think so. Probably not ever on heat anyway. Actually, I've never used them ever. I have seen them before but don't like them. 
That and propress, not comfortable with them on boiler stuff.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

ironandfire said:


> No, I don't think so. Probably not ever on heat anyway. Actually, I've never used them ever. I have seen them before but don't like them.
> That and propress, not comfortable with them on boiler stuff.


Actually sharkbite rated for higher temperature and pressure than you would think.

*Fittings certified to 200 PSI and 200˚F http://www.cashacme.com/_images/pdf_downloads/products/sharkbite/SB_PEX_Install.pdf*


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

*"Your most successful inappropriate use of an item"*

For some reason I feel there should be some posts about the treatment of apprentices in this thread. :laughing:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Right after we deal with the flat rate V TM thing :whistling2:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

and the putty vs silicone thing :whistling2:


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

It was very inappropriate on my part, but a few months ago, I used the back of my hand to adjust my apprentice/nephews attitude. I'd never think to use such a tool on any other apprentice, I'd just fire them. But the kid's family, and his ever growing display of disrespectful behavior was easily repaired with one use of this well known but rarely used tool. He's never had to go back for a readjustment either.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumber666 said:


> It was very inappropriate on my part, but a few months ago, I used the back of my hand to adjust my apprentice/nephews attitude. I'd never think to use such a tool on any other apprentice, I'd just fire them. But the kid's family, and his ever growing display of disrespectful behavior was easily repaired with one use of this well known but rarely used tool. He's never had to go back for a readjustment either.


I've done the same...
I sing the phone company jingle when I do it....

*"Reach out... Reach out and Touch Someone..."*

I find that all I have to do is start singing and the disrespectful behavior instantly stops after that first correction.... :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

plumber666 said:


> It was very inappropriate on my part, but a few months ago, I used the back of my hand to adjust my apprentice/nephews attitude. I'd never think to use such a tool on any other apprentice, I'd just fire them. But the kid's family, and his ever growing display of disrespectful behavior was easily repaired with one use of this well known but rarely used tool. He's never had to go back for a readjustment either.


Thats funny because usually I use my boot.... or if I can't reach I use the shovel.... or if they are really far I just throw my measuring tape at them.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

http://weilhammerplumbing.com/pictures/view.nhtml?profile=pictures&UID=10299

a good pair of vice grips works well with those pesky icemaker drips...:laughing:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I once knew this guy that knew this guy that made a bong out of 2" pvc.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

What about all our potato cannons out of PVC pipe? Lol


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

We use to launch putty balls at each other out of 1/2" copper blow guns :laughing:


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

We used to take a dip tube from a hwt and use it as a blow gun with marettes, we used to break skin lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumber patt said:


> What about all our potato cannons out of PVC pipe? Lol


Make sure you upgrade to steel pipe if you ever start using an oxy/acetylene mix for propellant and use ear protection for everyone....:laughing:

Don't ask me how I know this....


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Ever innapropriate use of almost anything you can think of can be found here

http://thereifixedit.failblog.org/


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

pauliplumber said:


> I once knew this guy that knew this guy that made a bong out of 2" pvc.


 I didn't know we had a mutual acquaintance.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

pauliplumber said:


> I once knew this guy that knew this guy that made a bong out of 2" pvc.


I wish they had that primer that only shows up under a blacklight back when I made mine.... :laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Protech said:


> We use to launch putty balls at each other out of 1/2" copper blow guns :laughing:


It's a shame the young uns will never experience the fun.

Nowadays it's silicone balls out of cpvc


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

For Halloween one year, my girlfriend & I went as a diaphragm & a sperm. I used PEX and a sheet to make them, a single loop for the diaphragm, several different size loops for the sperm. 

All night long at the party, I would just bump into her & bounce back.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I have successfully used an item inappropiately on numerous occassions. 

Usually after a long night at the bar.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Remember fellas, any tool can be the right tool


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Today I used my 3/4 pex crimper to remove a 1/2" pex male adapter under a house. Worked better than a wrench.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> Today I used my 3/4 pex crimper to remove a 1/2" pex male adapter under a house. Worked better than a wrench.


 I'm having a hard time conceptualizing that.

Can you draw me a picture?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> I'm having a hard time conceptualizing that.
> 
> Can you draw me a picture?


Sorry, but no I can't. Some on here refer to " Crawl Spaces" that would a term I don't use on these 12"-18" AFG houses we have here. I had to replace another section of rotted galvi. and needed to back out a male adapter, rather than crawl back out, I used my compact crimping tool like a pair of water pump pliers.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Today I used my crescent wrench as a hammer and a shortie screwdriver as a chisel to knock out the top of a piece of blocking when I couldn't drill through it with the 1-3/8" self-feed bit I had already cut down to a nub. 

The 1-3/8" bit I'd already cut down to a nub was in a Lennox extension that was also cut down to a nub in order to fit between the narrow joist bays.

I should also mention that I had to send in a 1-3/8" hole saw to cut off the nail that was dulling my nubbie 1-3/8" self feed bit.

There's actually more.

The home was built in 1931 -- Which means the timbers were both vertical grain and dimensional. I had to dig through my truck to find the hole saw arbor I ground down back in 1999 on a bench grinder so it would fit through an 1-3/8" hole.

Full circle?

The home I was working on today is the new home of the HO who's home I was repiping back in '99 when I modified the hole saw arbor.

More?

The bench grinder and work bench I used to modify the arbor back in '99, was wrapped in bubble wrap and had to be moved so could I drill the Gawdamn hole.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That sounds like a very efficient way of ruining a set of crimpers. I think if I was going to do that I'd just go ahead and throw some sand in their as well for good measure.



SlickRick said:


> Sorry, but no I can't. Some on here refer to " Crawl Spaces" that would a term I don't use on these 12"-18" AFG houses we have here. I had to replace another section of rotted galvi. and needed to back out a male adapter, rather than crawl back out, I used my compact crimping tool like a pair of water pump pliers.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Protech said:


> We use to launch putty balls at each other out of 1/2" copper blow guns :laughing:


Try wire nuts and if you're adventerous, use wire nuts with drywall screws


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

This isn't me, but I feel this is pretty inappropriate lol...some idiot in a pickup driving 120 kph on the highway, and the other was my teacher trying to show us what a gas meter looks like... Looks a little phallic and it "pounds @$$" hahaha


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Try wire nuts and if you're adventerous, use wire nuts with drywall screws


The Greenies work really good with either a dry wall screw or a nail... :laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Protech said:


> That sounds like a very efficient way of ruining a set of crimpers. I think if I was going to do that I'd just go ahead and throw some sand in their as well for good measure.


I don't work in a sterile environment, I was up to my ears in mud and water. Sometimes you just have to get it like you live, and go Rambo on the situation.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

SlickRick said:


> I don't work in a sterile environment, I was up to my ears in mud and water. Sometimes you just have to get it like you live, and go Rambo on the situation.


 that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Plumber patt said:


> This isn't me, but I feel this is pretty inappropriate lol...some idiot in a pickup driving 120 kph on the highway, and the other was my teacher trying to show us what a gas meter looks like... Looks a little phallic and it "pounds @$$" hahaha


That looks like good ol George Brown College to me


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

markb said:


> That looks like good ol George Brown College to me


You got it, Marc Leslie drew that haha


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Dirt worker uncovered our 6" storm sewer and found it filled with sludge.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

2-2ft pipe wrenches one on the pipe the other one on the handle of the first!


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Redwood said:


> I once used a 300 magnum rifle to chop down a 12" diameter tree...
> 
> 3 shots....:laughing:


I used the Leopold scope on my 30-06 in place of a transit (got careless and ran over my transit with the tractor). :whistling2:


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

I used my Visa credit card, to pay off my master card.:laughing:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Probably most common of all tool misuses for me would be using the flat blade screw driver as a chisel. Do it all the time. Other wise I've pounded things into place with my crimpers knowing full well I can pound a crimp ring tight with my hammer some day.:laughing: Aw well, I learned years ago on the farm to make do with what you have on hand.
Duct tape, bailing wire and zip ties,,, gidder done.:thumbup:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I used an 1-3/8" Irwin self-feed bit to retrieve an 1-3/8" Milwaukee self-feed bit that was bogged down in a doubled up top plate today. The wood was so wet and punky that it bound up almost immediately. I would have lost both bits if I didn't have my 6" Lennox extension.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I used my first wife ,( she was a true tool ) to get a date with her younger sister.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I used my first wife ,( she was a true tool ) to get a date with her younger sister.


 I have also used similar tools! :thumbup:


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

pilot light said:


> I have also used similar tools! :thumbup:


Your a tool in itself and we all know it Pilot!


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you! You too!


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I was changing a fill valve late the other night. Was just gonna swap out FM quickly but realized after I removed nut, tank had blue water. Reached with foot n grabbed plunger, unscrewed handle and used it as a cup. Not a drop of blue was spilled. Buyaa!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Lol whatever workx


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

Somebody left a car on a jobsite, right where they needed to park the crane to take sheeting up to the roof. Job super moved it with a fork lift


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Doing air tests on gas or waterlines on a site with no power or compressor?

Done this trick for years. We all have those crappy 12 volt compressors that plug into the cig lighter. Cut the lighter adapter off and expose the wires. Attach the wires to the male prongs of a 100' (or longer) extension cord.

Run the cord back to the truck and pop the hood. Get a couple of 6" long pieces of wire, loosen your battery posts and stick one of the wires into each terminal. Jam the other end of the wires into the slots of the female plug of the extension cord.

You now have a 100" (or longer) 12 volt extension cord for your crappy compressor.

You'll know in 2 seconds if you have the + and - wires backwards, that's easy to switch around. 

I came up with that one 20 years ago, and have done it many times. Interesting to know if anybody else has ran into that same situation and come up with the same solution.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

plumber666 said:


> Doing air tests on gas or waterlines on a site with no power or compressor?
> 
> Done this trick for years. We all have those crappy 12 volt compressors that plug into the cig lighter. Cut the lighter adapter off and expose the wires. Attach the wires to the male prongs of a 100' (or longer) extension cord.
> 
> ...


I bought a generator for those situations


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> *"Your most successful inappropriate use of an item"*
> 
> For some reason I feel there should be some posts about the treatment of apprentices in this thread. :laughing:


After damaging a tub, I turned an apprentice into a clotheswasher, using nothing more than a size 13 Redwing.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I use a frying splatter guard to kill flys in mid air.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> I use a frying splatter guard to kill flys in mid air.


No video?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> I use a frying splatter guard to kill flys in mid air.



You might look into glasses if you need a fly swatter that big.:laughing:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I only use chopsticks when I capture and release. The splatter guard is for kill shots.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> I only use chopsticks when I capture and release. The splatter guard is for kill shots.



They call him Shogun plumber.:laughing:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I use my belt to lift water heaters


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Brings up a question does anyone lift 75 gal heaters on there own or have a helper assist?


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

MTDUNN said:


> I use my belt to lift water heaters


I pick up water heaters by pulling up my shirt, squat and stick it to my belly give it a bear hug and pick it up using my legs


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Once I temporarily plugged a live water line using an easy out that I shoved into a finger of a leather glove, it actually held


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

For those of you who are into using real charcoal for grilling and bbq a Mapp gas torch does a marvelous job of getting the charcoal going...

No more fussing around with wads of paper under the starter can...:thumbup:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> I bought a generator for those situations


I bought an inverter.

Spent scads of money and time on it -- Pumping up test balls is so anticlimatic when you consider just how much I spent.

Still, having a functioning microwave in the truck to boil up a pot of tea on cloudy days is a nice morale booster.:yes:


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Redwood said:


> For those of you who are into using real charcoal for grilling and bbq a Mapp gas torch does a marvelous job of getting the charcoal going...
> 
> No more fussing around with wads of paper under the starter can...:thumbup:


Yup. I use the small camping propane bottles. I also use my weed torch to lite logs.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

used my sawzall once to test for 120 power! Worked!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

pilot light said:


> used my sawzall once to test for 120 power! Worked!


I was installing a microwave in our old house and drilled right through the NM cable feeding the outlets on either side of the stove. No metal plate on the stud (hacks). The drill bit was burned in half and had a thick layer of carbon on it lol.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> I was installing a microwave in our old house and drilled right through the NM cable feeding the outlets on either side of the stove. No metal plate on the stud (hacks). The drill bit was burned in half and had a thick layer of carbon on it lol.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Double insulated power tools -- Must be a generational thing.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I was using a double insulated drill otherwise I might not be here to talk bout it

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> I was using a double insulated drill otherwise I might not be here to talk bout it


*smacks forehead*


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Mississippiplum said:


> I was using a double insulated drill otherwise I might not be here to talk bout it
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 I have also located power-sources with my hands on occasion, always gives you a pretty accurate reading of amps. Minor, moderate or painful! Lol. Please place a disclosure that this is not safe way to test for power and in no way does the author condone such behavior and that this also should not be tried at home!


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> *smacks forehead*


 i was only talking about plugging my sawzall into the outlet recepitical to test for 120 power didnt have my meter and wanted to run a pump over the weekend because the the pump relay was screwed! Lol!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

pilot light said:


> I have also located power-sources with my hands on occasion, always gives you a pretty accurate reading of amps. Minor, moderate or painful! Lol. Please place a disclosure that this is not safe way to test for power and in no way does the author condone such behavior and that this also should not be tried at home!


 And not thin out the herd?

Do not interfere with 'Natural Selection'. Darwin might haunt your arse.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> And not thin out the herd?
> 
> Do not interfere with 'Natural Selection'. Darwin might haunt your arse.


 Too true my furry friend!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Redwood said:


> For those of you who are into using real charcoal for grilling and bbq a Mapp gas torch does a marvelous job of getting the charcoal going...
> 
> No more fussing around with wads of paper under the starter can...:thumbup:


Get the starter can but put a shop vac blower under it. Use the splatter guard to keep sparks from flying. 5 minutes, done.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I used my forehead to stop a spinning holehawg


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

I shot my co worker in the eye with a putty ball blown through 1/2 pex.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Cut string with tape measure. Did it all the time when I use to do alot of rough-ins.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

MikeBKNY78 said:


> I shot my co worker in the eye with a putty ball blown through 1/2 pex.


Unless you really, really don't like your co-worker I think this would fall under _Unsuccessful_ use of..., rather than *Your most successful inappropriate use of an item 


*


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Unless you really, really don't like your co-worker I think this would fall under Unsuccessful use of..., rather than Your most successful inappropriate use of an item


He's a dear friend actually. It was also my most successful way of wasting our boss at the times money.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Back in the 80's soda bottles had that thin insulation and fit perfectly inside 3" PVC . On a slow day we made a cannon from 3" and a cap. Drilled a hole for acetylene insertion and poked a nail through the side to hold the bottle up near the exit. Our trailer was on a hill above a sediment pond. Job sight was fresh just utilities and a few foundations for a 300+ unit subdivision. Pond had to be 400 yards away. We tried to land the bottles in the pond but most went over it. Boss caught us. Took the cannon. But his son said he used it in a field that same day.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

back in the day , a guy I worked around would take a 1/2" copper 90 a short slice of 1/2" copper pipe and a screen from a lav faucet.

I wonder what happened to that guy....


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

MTDUNN said:


> Back in the 80's soda bottles had that thin insulation and fit perfectly inside 3" PVC . On a slow day we made a cannon from 3" and a cap. Drilled a hole for acetylene insertion and poked a nail through the side to hold the bottle up near the exit. Our trailer was on a hill above a sediment pond. Job sight was fresh just utilities and a few foundations for a 300+ unit subdivision. Pond had to be 400 yards away. We tried to land the bottles in the pond but most went over it. Boss caught us. Took the cannon. But his son said he used it in a field that same day.


I've done the same exact thing with 2 inch and empty caulk tubes. Also used to stick the open end up into the attic where my buddy was working and.... Kablooooeeeeyy!!!!


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

MikeBKNY78 said:


> He's a dear friend actually. It was also my most successful way of wasting our boss at the times money.


You need to step it up, if there is not a possibility of personal injury it's not a real waste of time.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*I'll get some love out of this one*










Electrical tape! :thumbsup:


Works great when you got a "size" problem in a mission coupling. :blink: 

Meaning, you've got a transition and you only have the wrong one on the truck, and the supply houses are clooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosed.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Redwood said:


> For those of you who are into using real charcoal for grilling and bbq a Mapp gas torch does a marvelous job of getting the charcoal going...
> 
> No more fussing around with wads of paper under the starter can...:thumbup:


What else would you use!


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> View attachment 16678
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been there, I use 10 mil. Works great if copper DWV shielded mission couplings are a week away.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey Dunbar, these guys will show ya how to improvise.:yes:


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

We used to dothe "back to the future" drill now and then. Both the passenger and driver hold quart cans of heavy pvc glue and a small torch. Take off from an intersection as fast the work van will go dumping the glue as you go and light it up. Looks like burning tire tracks on the road.
It's much more visually satisfying at night, which may be why the boss got so pissed when he saw it during the day. :whistling2:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

bartnc37 said:


> We used to dothe "back to the future" drill now and then. Both the passenger and driver hold quart cans of heavy pvc glue and a small torch. Take off from an intersection as fast the work van will go dumping the glue as you go and light it up. Looks like burning tire tracks on the road.
> It's much more visually satisfying at night, which may be why the boss got so pissed when he saw it during the day. :whistling2:


Are you the one who smashed my mailbox with a bat?


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

If it was 15 years ago and done with a jeep, possibly, but sine I've never been west of Iowa I kinda doubt it.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I didn't do it. The barrel's catching hydraulic fluid.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Changing my Deathwings.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Used a log as a ski on my jeep once.. Pulled it off the mountain, glad it was down hill the whole way lol


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Triple A guy wasn't impressed but a 50$ tip made him ask less questions lol


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Haven't done it in ages, but back when I was a restaurant plumber I used to take a tin snips and cut some teeth in the end of a piece of 3/4" M copper to cut nice neat holes in drywall. Now I can't even remember why I needed nice neat holes in drywall, but it must have been for gas stubs on walls boarded one side (you know, so the drywallers can maximally inconvenience other trades :whistling2: just so they can get a head start).

EDIT: Ohhhhhh... Bringin back an old dead thread.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I used to light my charcoal with a T-6 tip.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Used a log as a ski on my jeep once.. Pulled it off the mountain, glad it was down hill the whole way lol


If there was a prize attached to this thread, I would give it to you .


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I was stuck on a job site once and the chain wasn't long enough to keep our masters truck out of the grease. So we wrapped 40 feet of 14/2 between the two trucks. His driving is not so great, he was going before I was in my truck. We eventually got it out. The contractor still laughs at the dutchman(him) and the scottsman(me) stretching wire.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I used my torch to light about 5 gross worth of bottle rockets all at once on the 4th last year.


----------

